# The Moon This Afternoon.



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

A quick pic of the moon taken at 15.57hrs this afternoon.

45 degs to the right was the sun but i didnt risk taking a pic of that.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

fantastic shot, I noticed it in the sky earlier too, I do love the winter sky I must admit :thumb:


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Nice shot. I noticed it too but couldn't be bothered to get the camera out - wish I had done now :wall:


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

This is a great shot taken in Hong Kong the other day.

It shows Jupiter & Venus (still visible today) making a smiley face


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

snoop69 said:


> This is a great shot taken in Hong Kong the other day.
> 
> It shows Jupiter & Venus (still visible today) making a smiley face


Thats a brilliant image, the building to the left looks wet, almost as if you could climb right in.


----------



## _Jimmer_ (Feb 12, 2006)

excellent pic of the sky


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

That HK pic is the best ever :thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

snoop69 said:


> A quick pic of the moon taken at 15.57hrs this afternoon.
> 
> 45 degs to the right was the sun but i didnt risk taking a pic of that.


Up in Glasgow at around six it looked like this


----------



## gioprivatemove (Nov 5, 2008)

Wow, what a moon... great pics mate


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Moon landing huh? you decide

http://www.ufos-aliens.co.uk/cosmicapollo.html


----------



## Kobak (May 15, 2008)




----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

.. OoI, what lens?

Bret


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

It would be rude not to post my effort. Taken a while ago now.

I might try again tonight, it's quite clear here today.


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

What was used for that shot bud?


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

snoop69 said:


> What was used for that shot bud?


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=41062&highlight=moon


----------

